# Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?



## catch-and-release (5. August 2007)

Wenn Ihr in einem ruhigen See ohne Strömung auf mittlere Distanz(so 50-60m) Angeln müsstet/würdet, wie Schwere Bleie würded Ihr einsetzten damit das Selbsthak-Prinzip funktioniert?


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Hi 
Ich würde 80- 100g Bleie verwenden.
Für den Selbsthakeffekt benötigt man mindestens 80g außer der Gewässergrund besteht aus Schlamm da reichen auch 50- 60g.

mfG Lukas


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

also zum karpfenangeln nehme ich midestens 90-100 gr, nur dann fühle ich mich wirklich auf der sicheren seite, ich fische keine leichteren bleie, weil ich einen karpfen nicht durch so eine kleinigkeit, wie ein zu leichtes blei verlieren will.
wenn das blei zu leicht ist, wird der karpfen nicht richtig gut gehakt und es kann leichter zu aussteigern kommen

wenn ich auf brassen und schleien mit festblei angel, nehme ich 60-70gr.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

also es kommt auf jedenfall auf den gewässergrund und die entfernung an!
ich würde auch mindestens 100 gramm nehmen!
90 wären auch ok!


----------



## tarpoon (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

ich benutze immer bleie von 140g in seen.


----------



## ronram (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Ich benutze an meiner 2,75lbs Rute 85g und an meiner 3lbs Rute 92g (90g gibt es bei uns im Angelgeschäft irgendwie nicht...).

Ich finde so ab 80g dürfte ma keine Probleme haben...hatte jedenfalls bisher mit meinen 85g Bleien noch keine..

Hatte heute z.b. am See 2 Läufe und konnte auch beide Karpfen sicher landen(8 und 12kg |supergri ), der Haken saß so wie er sollte...(habe mal die Wiederhaken plattgedrückt, da ich direkt neben den Ruten saß und sofort nach nem Biss Spannung zum Fisch aufbauen konnte, so dass der Haken nicht einfach wieder ausgespuckt wird)   

Gruß AFaM


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



tarpoon schrieb:


> ich benutze immer bleie von 140g in seen.



mit was für einer rute angelst du??
also wieviel lbs un so ?!


----------



## Pilkman (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

´nabend!

Bei festem Boden im Wurf standardmäßig 4oz, also 112gr. 

Wenn ich mit dem Boot ablege, mag ich Gewichte zwischen 150 und 200gr. Schwerer habe ich mir abgewöhnt, dann lieber einen Abreisstein mit dünner Mono.


----------



## schorle (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Ich fische als Standard Bleie mit 64g, im Nahbereich kommt dann zum Teil noch etwas Teig ums Blei. Das eine Selbsthakmontage erst ab 80g funktioniert ist Blödsinn, selbst auf hartem Gewässergrund greifen meine Haken problemlos. Ich fische nur auf Wurfendfernung da Boote im Hausgewässer nicht erlaubt sind.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



schorle schrieb:


> Ich fische als Standard Bleie mit 64g, im Nahbereich kommt dann zum Teil noch etwas Teig ums Blei. Das eine Selbsthakmontage erst ab 80g funktioniert ist Blödsinn, selbst auf hartem Gewässergrund greifen meine Haken problemlos. Ich fische nur auf Wurfendfernung da Boote im Hausgewässer nicht erlaubt sind.



ich halte das für überhaupt keinen quatsch!!!
ich hab selbst schon die erfahrung gemacht das der haken nicht vernünftig greift, bei solchen niedrigen gewichten.
was für haken benutzt du denn???


----------



## schorle (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Wenn das mit den 80g so währe dürfte ich in den letzten 4 Jahren ja nicht die Fische gefangen haben wie ich es geschafft habe. Als Haken kommen zum Einsatz, bei geflochtenem Vorfach Fox Serie 2B in Grösse 4 und 6 und bei den seit gut einem Jahr ausschließlich verwendeten Stiffrigs Fox Serie 6B in Grösse 5.


----------



## catch-and-release (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Ich persöhnlich nehme Bleie zwischen 50-60g hab auch die erfahrung gemacht das dies locker reicht einen Fisch zu Haken und anschliessend Drillen zu können. Ich selbst gehe aber auch nie weiter als 10m vom Angelplatz und meinen Ruten weg von daher brauche ich keine 120g Bleie welche den Karpfen fast strangulieren...


----------



## Pilkman (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



catch-and-release schrieb:


> ... ich selbst gehe aber auch nie weiter als 10m vom Angelplatz und meinen Ruten weg von daher brauche ich keine 120g Bleie welche den Karpfen fast strangulieren...



Mich würde interessieren, was die Entfernung vom Angelplatz mit dem Bleigewicht zu tun haben soll... 

... und dass Karpfen von Bleigewichten "stranguliert" werden, ist mir auch total neu... :q

... mama mia, manchmal echt amüsant, was manche so ablassen... |rolleyes


----------



## schorle (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ... mama mia, manchmal echt amüsant, was manche so ablassen... |rolleyes





moin Markus, da hast du recht, ist schon interessant was manche Leute für Vorstellungen haben|bigeyes.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

LoL, nächste Ausgabe des Blinkers:

30 Pfünder von 120 g Inlineblei masakriert. :q :q :q

Nur ein kleiner Scherz am Rande, nun zum Topic: bei der Distanz nicht mehr als 70 Gram, kommt einfach auf die Verhältnisse an, wie gut ich ausholen kann, wie der Untergrund ist usw.


----------



## ae71 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

die jugend halt!#d
ich angle fast nur mit 3oz bleie, und ich habe keine austeiger, ich muß zugeben das ich immer anschlagen tue,bei einem lauf! ich weiß das ist für manche blödsinn, aber ich machs und bei mir ist noch kein fisch deshalb ausgeschlitzt. vor jahren habe ich mit 60g bleien gefischt, hat auch funktioniert, aber ich hab einfach ein besseres gefühl mit 80g (3oz)!ich angel auf karpfen schon ca.12jahre! ich kann mir vorstellen das man auf weite distanzen(mit boot ausgelegt), das man schwere bleie braucht um später die schnur gut spannen zu können. stimmts pilkman?
grüsse
toni


----------



## Pilkman (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



ae71 schrieb:


> ... ich kann mir vorstellen das man auf weite distanzen(mit boot ausgelegt), das man schwere bleie braucht um später die schnur gut spannen zu können. stimmts pilkman? ...



Yupp, dafür sind sie unerläßlich. Ansonsten ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass man die Montage beim Rauskurbeln des Schnurbogens verzieht. #6


----------



## schorle (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Yupp, dafür sind sie unerläßlich. Ansonsten ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass man die Montage beim Rauskurbeln des Schnurbogens verzieht. #6



So sieht es aus, deshalb habe ich ja in meiner 1. Antwort geschrieben das ich die 64g Bleie beim fischen auf Wurfendfernung einsetze.


----------



## punkarpfen (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Ich nutze Bleie von 85 bis 200g. Letztere aber eher im Fluss. Bei weichen Mäulern und kleinen, scharfen Haken reichen auch kleinere Bleigewichte. Da man Bleigewicht und Montage an die Situation anpassen sollte, sind pauschale Aussagen schwierig. Es kann durchaus Sinn machen in 3m Abstand vom Ufer ein 120g Blei einzusetzen. Ebenso kann man mit 80g auch auf 100m Entfernung fischen.


----------



## Falco90 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Ich habe lange Zeit Bleie zwischen 80 und 90 Gramm gefischt und denke, dass ich mit diesem Gewicht nicht immer den Fisch sicher haken kann; es ist für meinen Geschmack einfach zu wenig. 

Seit rund 4 Monaten verwende ich nur noch Bleie ab 128g, weil ich damit bisher weniger Aussteiger hatte und somit ein besseres Gefühl habe. 

Mit meinen 3 lbs Ruten lassen sich 128g locker auf eine passable Weite befördern.

Gruß Falco


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

an meiner 3,25 lbs rute spür ich 100 gr kaum, beim wurf...^^


----------



## catch-and-release (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, was die Entfernung vom Angelplatz mit dem Bleigewicht zu tun haben soll...
> 
> ... und dass Karpfen von Bleigewichten "stranguliert" werden, ist mir auch total neu... :q
> 
> ... mama mia, manchmal echt amüsant, was manche so ablassen... |rolleyes


 
Naja so bin ich eben:q

Es kann vorkommen das der Karpfen wenn er gehakt wurde das Blei abschütteln kann wenn es zu leicht ist und wenn ich 50m von den Ruten entfernt bin habe ich da schon verloren

Wenn ich allerdings in der nähe der Ruten bleibe brauche ich keine 100g+ Bleie.

Ich finde es irgendwie übertrieben in Stehenden Gewässern mit 100g Bleien zu Fischen...gebt den Karpfen doch auch ne Chance#d
Schwere Bleie sind ja zum Teil auch schwerer zu werfen und mit 50g Blei noch nen leichten Anhieb und der Karpfen hängt trotzdem:g


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

ich setze selbst noch bei 100 gr einen leichten anschlag....


----------



## Pilkman (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Moin!



catch-and-release schrieb:


> ... es kann vorkommen das der Karpfen wenn er gehakt wurde das Blei abschütteln kann wenn es zu leicht ist und wenn ich 50m von den Ruten entfernt bin habe ich da schon verloren ...



Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, hat Dein Rig in Verbindung mit dem jeweiligen Bleigewicht eh nicht sonderlich gut funktioniert. Das hat nichts mit einer Entfernung vom Angelplatz zu tun oder hat hier irgend jemand geschrieben, dass er immer 50 Meter zum quatschen weg ist?! Nö, dieses Thema würde lediglich von DIR angeschnitten.



catch-and-release schrieb:


> ... wenn ich allerdings in der nähe der Ruten bleibe brauche ich keine 100g+ Bleie.  ...



|kopfkrat ... siehe oben... |rolleyes



catch-and-release schrieb:


> ... ich finde es irgendwie übertrieben in Stehenden Gewässern mit 100g Bleien zu Fischen...gebt den Karpfen doch auch ne Chance ...



Ich weiss ja nicht, was Du so am Wasser machst, aber ich möchte Fisch fangen. Und nicht beeinflußbare Unsicherheiten gibt es noch genug, da sollte man wenigstens die Punkte optimieren, die man wählen kann.



catch-and-release schrieb:


> ... schwere Bleie sind ja zum Teil auch schwerer zu werfen ...



Wer hat denn was von Werfen erzählt?! Bleigewichte von 150 oder 200 Gramm werden feinsäuberlich mit dem Boot abgelegt bzw. beim Flussangeln lediglich rausgeschlenzt.



catch-and-release schrieb:


> ... mit 50g Blei noch nen leichten Anhieb und der Karpfen hängt trotzdem:g



Dann angel doch gleich mit einer Laufbleimontage - das wäre wenigstens konseqent.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

wenn du den fisch mit einen kleinen schwung aufnimmst reicht das auch locker aus!


----------



## catch-and-release (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Nö, dieses Thema würde lediglich von DIR angeschnitten.


 
Und du führst das Thema weiter:q

Und natürlich hat niemand gesagt er wäre 50m zum Quatschen weg aber das kann ja verglichen werden damit wenn man im Zelt schläft...da hat man auch ein wenig länger um zu den Ruten zu kommen, was bei mir aber fast ausgeschlossen ist da ich nicht Schlafe beim angeln und auch nicht 2 Wochen lange sitzungen unternehme.

Mit Laufblei zu angeln ist eher nicht so die Sache für Hartmais am Haar, klar es funktioniert aber da habe ich lieber ein 50g Festblei.


----------



## Pilkman (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

@ C&R

Ich betrachte die Diskussion an dieser Stelle für arg sinnlos - das hat nichts mehr mit der Eingangsfrage zu tun. 

Wenn Du eh eine vorgefaßte Meinung hast, dann brauchst Du auch keine Umfragen erstellen...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Kann Pilkman nur zustimme:
Wenn Festblei dann richtig - ab 90gr aufwärts. Normalerweise fische ich mit 110gr und das (erfolgreich) auch im Nahbereich (wobei ich hier auch gern Kiesel in selbigen gewichtsklassen einsetze). Bei 140gr muss ich mir auf Entfernung weniger Sorgen machen, dass ich beim Schnurstraffen das Blei wegziehe - und Bleiwegziehen geht nunmal gar nicht, da ich so nicht mehr garantieren kann, dass der Haken frei liegt.

Den Fischen ist es mal völlig egal ob da 50, 100 oder mehr Gramm Blei liegen. Der Zug der im Drill drauf kommt ist exorbitant höher und ein ordentlicher Karpfen schwimmt mit 100gr im Schlepptau wie Du mit nem Rucksack läufst.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

hab meistens 100g Blei an den Ruten, weil ich meistens die Montagen mit dem Boot etwas weiter raus bringe, bei 150m ca. hab ich dann 130g + 50g Absenkblei mit dran.
Bei kurzen Distanzen oder etwas Kraut am Grund nehme ich auch mal nen 70-80g Blei und kann die Schnur bei der kurzen Entfernung ohne probleme straff ziehen..


----------



## marcus7 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

@ C&R:

du schläfst nicht beim angeln??sitz du etwa die ganze nacht aufm hocker vor den ruten?|bigeyes
oh mann manche machen da ja nen richtigen "sport" draus


----------



## Aloha (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Ich schlafe beim Nachtangeln eigentlich auch so gut wie nie. Ich will ja Angeln und nicht schlafen. Zur Ausgangsfrage ich benutze ein 80 gramm Blei und habe damit noch keine Probleme gehabt.​


----------



## Waller88 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Ich nehme in Seen ab 90g schwere bleie.Und im Fluss ab 120g.
Aber nur beim Karpfen Angeln bei anderen wie zb.Aal u.Zander nehme ich leichtere Bleie!


----------



## SteffenG (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Also ich lege bein köder auch immer mit dem boot aus und es kommt drauf an wenn es wind still ist nehm ich so ca 170gr Bleie und wenn es windig ist nehm, ich bis 220gr. ich benutze in der letzten zeit nur noch die FOX KLing on Lead sind meiner meinung nach zur zeit die besten die es gibt !

MFg steffen


----------



## Achim_F (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Beim Werfen niemals unter 120g.
Ausnahme am Fluss: bis 400g
Beim Rausfahren der Montage mit dem Boot zwischen 250 und 400g

Wer fängt hat Recht ;-)

PS: Ruten je nach dem 2,75 oder 3,50lb (Greys Prodigy und Greys X-Flite)

Edit: Fox King Kong Bleie oder wie auch immer die sich nennen.....sind die besten...jedenfalls für den Tagesumsatz des Tackledealers. Selten so gelacht 
Bleie sind im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Wegwerfprodukte", die billigsten sind immer noch gut genug!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Ich nehme eigentlich alle dieser Gewichte. Von 50-110 ist alles dabei ich hab jetzt einfach mal 80 angeklickt.|rolleyes


----------



## KarpfenFan (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Ich benutze n Blei mit 112g kann mich nicht beschweren komm damit sicherlich 60m raus habs noch nie versucht!


----------



## SteffenG (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

@ achim F wieso wegwerfprodukte ??
Ich denke die form der bleie macht schon was aus und die quali stimmt auch bei Fox von daher denke ich nicht das jedes Blei gleich ist !!!


----------



## Schildifreak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Ich hab mir vor kurzem 70g Inline-Anfütterblei bei Jürgen Becker gekauft und wollte wissen ob dieses Gewicht plus Futter(was sich nach ner Zeit auflöst für einen ordentlichen Selbsthakeffekt ausreichen.Dazu hab ich mir noch seine Ready Antin-Tangle-Tubes gekauft.Aber die lassen sich nicht am Blei fest machen sondern laufen frei auf der Schnur.Passt das?
Jetzt noch ne Hakenfrage:Sind Korda Wide Gape Haken Größe 4 zu groß zum Angeln mit Frolic,weil sie mir schon recht groß vorkommen.


----------



## bennie (23. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

wide gape größe 4 passen. 70gr sollten in der regel auch gut haken. ein anti-tangle tube wird normalerweise am blei fixiert. da kannst du zur not mit sekundenkleber nachhelfen


----------



## Schildifreak (23. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Jetzt nochmal ne Frage zur Haarlänge.Ich hab es am liebsten wenn das Frolic nur wenige Milimeter (ca. 5) unterm Haken hängt.Doch dabei sind mir schon manchmal Fische ausgeschlitz.Ich hab auch im gelesen dass die Haarlänge(Abstand) nicht zu gering sein sollte.Stimmt das?
Nur noch mal zur Vergwisserung und an anderere:Reichen 70g wircklich?Ich hab bis jetzt immer Laufblei  oder 80g bzw. 90g Festblei gefischt.Ich hatte auf Festblei aber erst 2 Karpfenbisse
(sonst nur Brassen und Aitel),die beiden Karpfen sind durch auschlitzen (einer 5m vom Ufer,der anderer in den Seerosen) verloren geangen.Ich hab da mit 90g Festblei geangelt und wirklich super Runs bekommen.


----------



## frummel (23. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

110 gramm sind es..eigentlich fast immer und überall


----------



## bennie (23. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

@schildifreak: experimentier einfach mal etwas mit der haarlänge, denn das verlieren kann viele gründe haben. 70gr reichen (hat bei mir schon gefunzt) aber mehr ist natürlich besser. ich fische momentan 90gr.


----------



## Schildifreak (24. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Sind alle der selben Meinung in Bezug auf Bleigewicht,Hakengröße und Haarlänge?


----------



## Schildifreak (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Ein Freund von mir hatte gestern Abend auf die selbe Montage einige Fehlbisse(meistens Brassen,aber vielleicht auch 1 oder 2 Karpfen) und ein paar Ausschlitzer(Brassen).
Liegt das jetzt vielleicht doch am zu geringen Bleigwicht?


----------



## bennie (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Wenns nur Brassen waren sind Fehlbisse normal


----------



## Rudl (26. August 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Bleigewichte werden von mir grundsätzlich vom Ufer aus nicht unter 90 gramm verwendet das Gewicht ergibt sich schon einmal durch die Rute die bei Untergewicht ansonsten keine ordentlichen Wurfweiten erzielt.
Beim Durchläufer ist das Bleigewicht eigentlich egal, wenn nicht die Wurweite wäre, da ja sowieso selbst angeheftet wird.
Wenn ich lese das nach dem Run bei der Selbsthackmontage noch zusätzlich angeheftet wird obwohl die "selbsthakmontage" ja genau für den einhakeffekt sorgt und durch den Run sich der Haken noch besser festigt komm ich ins Grübeln denke mir ein Grund für oft geschlitzte Fischmäuler.

Hartmais für Karpfen?
Das geht gar nicht, schon mal daran gedacht das dieser für den Fisch gar nicht gut ist?

Schildifreak
könnte es sein das du die Bremse zu stark eingestellt hast?
Gerade bei schlecht ausgedrillten Fischen die in Kescher und Ufernähe kommen gibts nochmals ordentlich Panik und da entstehen durch die Fluchtaktionen die meisten Verletzungen im Fischmaul bis hin zum kompletten Ausschlitzer und der Fisch flöten ist.


----------



## skady (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Kann ich diese Montage auch universell verwenden? Wenn ich 2 Maiskörner oder paar Maden anködere könnte ja so ziemlich alles beißen, aber wenn ich dann ein 100g Blei habe merke ich nicht wenn ein kleinerer Fisch hängt oder?

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## thanatos (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

kannste durchaus machen mit 10g ,setze dann aber einen kleinen 
Anhieb wenn du Kontakt zum Fisch hast.
Das Angeln mit der Haarmethode ist ja keine Erfindung der
Karpfenangler ,kannte ich schon von Aalanglern die mit Muschelfleisch,Fischstücken ect pp geangelt haben allerdings war da die Haarlänge 5-10 cm ,war lange vor der Erfindung des Boilies.
Wichtig ist das die Haken dann auch extrem scharf sind.


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



Rudl schrieb:


> Hartmais für Karpfen?
> Das geht gar nicht, schon mal daran gedacht das dieser für den Fisch gar nicht gut ist?



Warum das denn jetzt schon wieder?


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Warum das denn jetzt schon wieder?



Ich glaube der Fisch oder die Fische haben sich seit 2007 davon erholt.:m


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Fisch oder die Fische haben sich seit 2007 davon erholt.:m



Hatte ich glatt überlesen.... :q:q:q

Aber wenn ich so als blutiger Karpfenangelbeginner los lege, sind 90gr. schon gut. Oder? Also so wurde es mir von nem Angelkollegen empfohlen...


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich so als blutiger Karpfenangelbeginner los lege, sind 90gr. schon gut. Oder? Also so wurde es mir von nem Angelkollegen empfohlen...



Ich nehm 80 ein Kumpel von mir 300 g,im gleichen See wohlgemerkt.
Minimum sollte bei 60 g waren es, liegen.
Passt also :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich nehm 80 ein Kumpel von mir 300 g,im gleichen See wohlgemerkt.
> Minimum sollte bei 60 g waren es, liegen.
> Passt also :m



300g im See |bigeyes

Ich nehme 280g, um im Fluss eine U-Posenmontage auf Waller auszulegen. Aber auf Karpfen würden mich erstens 300g beim Drill total nerven und zweitens lässt sich damit doch nix werfen. Völlig schräg ...

An 3lbs-Ruten fische ich 100g, an 3,5lbs-Ruten 120g. Unter 80g würde ich bei Selbsthakmontagen nicht gehen wollen.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> 300g im See |bigeyes
> 
> Ich nehme 280g, um im Fluss eine U-Posenmontage auf Waller auszulegen. Aber auf Karpfen würden mich erstens 300g beim Drill total nerven und zweitens lässt sich damit doch nix werfen. Völlig schräg ...
> 
> An 3lbs-Ruten fische ich 100g, an 3,5lbs-Ruten 120g. Unter 80g würde ich bei Selbsthakmontagen nicht gehen wollen.



Werfen tut er die Montage auch nicht ,wird mit dem Boot ausgebracht.
Nach dem Biss ist der Fisch das Blei bereits los,da hängt nichts mehr ,außer dem Fisch.


----------



## Brachsenfan (1. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Kann leider nicht mit abstimmen!
Meine sind leichter! Die haben nur 40gr.
Bisher hats bei mir immer gereicht.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

ab 85gr,aber wenn zur hand fange ich eigentlich nie unter 100gr an. und im fluss dann natürlich je nach strömung und entfernung bis 280gr.


----------



## ThPaul (1. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Morgen.

Kann nur für den Fluss sprechen.
In Buchten, etc. 120-150gr.
Im Haupstrom 170-250gr.
Ich will nicht bei jedem kleineren Schiff meine Montage neu auswerfen, ich fische auch meistens an der ersten Kante. Maximal 30m Wurfweite.


----------



## Vanner (1. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Zwischen 80 und 100gr reichen bei mir aus, hab mal 90gr als Durchschnitt angehakt.


----------



## Rotbart (1. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Werfen tut er die Montage auch nicht ,wird mit dem Boot ausgebracht.
> Nach dem Biss ist der Fisch das Blei bereits los,da hängt nichts mehr ,außer dem Fisch.



Wie das?


----------



## YdeeS (1. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Einfach den Tailrubber beim Saftyclip leicht draufziehen oder den Arm vom Clip kürzen


----------



## StyriaNik (1. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Bedeutet das, dass bei jedem gefangenen Karpfen ein 300g-Blei im Gewässer landet?
Ich habe von dieser Methode schon öfter gelesen und mir diese Frage gestellt...


----------



## YdeeS (1. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schwer sind eure Selbsthak-Bleie?*

Das machen einige ja, ich würde bei der Methode eher Steine nehmen.


----------

